# MTH GG 1



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm looking at adding a GG 1 to the roster. Initially, I was thinking - USA Trains. After all- the rest of my stuff is 1/29, its diecast, and it comes with sound already installed. Then, I read the recent horror stories from another thread and the $1500 investment in what could become the next horror story made me think again. So, I put it off for a while. Then, I find out that the MTH GG 1 has come down quite a bit in price and is only a fraction of the USAT GG 1. So, naturally, it got me thinking. What I'm thinking is that I know almost nothing about MTH's engines. I do know a little- I know that they have their own DCS control system. I know that their stuff is 1/32. So.... what do you guys know about MTH? Specifically: 

1. I'm using an Aristocraft 10 amp analog controller. Is this engine gonna have issues with this? Anyone else using a similar rig to run this engine?

2. Can I trigger sounds like bell and horn with reed switches, since I don't want to invest in a DCS controller?

3. Other than engine sounds, what other sounds does the unit make while running (without the use of DCS system)? 

4. I realize that this engine is 1/32, but how does it look with 1/29 rolling stock? 

5. MTH doesn't give much info. on their site, so any other useful info. or opinions are always greatly appreciated. 

Thanks. -Kevin.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. no problem 
2. no 
3. lots, sorry no list 
4. tiny 
5. buy the USAT, only one person had a problem, and it was unusual... many happy USAT GG1 owners, and it can be controlled by DCC, electronics by QSI. 

Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I got an email from Trainworld yesterday advertising these for $400. If you're dying for a GG1, you could get one from them, and add the MTH streamlined cars for half what you'd pay for the USA. Then you wouldn't have to worry about the 1/29 vs 1/32 scale difference. 

I'm not sure you can trigger the sounds for the USA using reed switches. Didn't I read on their website that you'd have to reverse direction real quick, like with the switch on a standard power pack, to get the horn to blow? Greg, I thought QSI didn't have input triggers from reed switches?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg and Mark- thanks for the info. I got the same email from Trainworld and thought it was a great price. But, I had a feeling that it would look small next to my 1/29 stuff. I certainly don't want to invest in the DCS controller just to blow the horn. BTW- great idea to pair it up with MTH streamlined cars, but I'm looking to use it for freight. Thanks again. -Kevin


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, if you just want o blow the horn on the USAT GG1 there is a little unit "Side Kick" by Broadway Ltd that does the polarity reversal by pushing one button. It also makes accessing and changing programming using just DC. It is wired between the power supply and the track. nick jr


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

kevin this is thrm mth Operation With DC Track Power 
The bell, the whistle, the Proto Coupler, PSA / FYS and other Proto-Sound 2.0 
features are not accessible when using DC track power in the conventional mode. 
The chuffing sound will operate according to the speed of the locomotive.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't you mean $500.00 (499)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

No, $399 for the 5 stripe green or red.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't see it anyplace?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Kevin,
I was the person that got ripped off by Charles Roe ans USA Trains, and yes I would never buy another engine from him.

It is a very nice engine and I really wanted to get a matching green one to go with it,
but after having been lied to and accused of lying that will never happen.

To this date he/they have never responded, or refunded the money they ripped off from me. 
I can't wait to see him at the ECLSTS, and this time my wife won't be there. I'll have to make sure I get all my shopping done first incase I get thrown out









Here is the link to the whole mess Charles Roe USA Trains Rippoff

Ron


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I run my MTH engines with 1:29.

GG-1 and Triplex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0IWKUy_c3w

Hudson pulling asorted 1:29 and 1:24 scale freight cars.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo_Yge-thDo

Whooo! I'm a bad boy. Green is my favorite color, may have to order a Brunswick green.

Jim Miller,
Coolaide drinkin' all yellow box hugger.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Yardtrain,

trainworld.com

Jim brought his MTH GG1 to work for show and tell. I have to admit that I am mighty tempted. Heavy locomotive.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

If I got my order in early enough, there should be a green one in a yellow box waiting at my red front door tomorrow..............Jim


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Still looks like $500 to me


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Send me your $500 and I will send you a $400 GG1:

Trainworld's GG1 page


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, Trainworld has a sale on em, not sure if it's a deal or not, not into gg1's but I know most of the deals are beat somewhere else, alot of the time, make sure you check around and get yer best deal!! Regal


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Lowest price I have ever seen on them, normal price used to be $699.
$399 vs $1600 is a lot to think about.
If I didn't have one already I may have went that way with the MTH cars.

Ron


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Ron- your horror story post was the one that got me thinking not to go with the USA Trains. Chuck should really stand behind his stuff. $400 vs $1500 is a big chunk of change- I could triple head my GG 1's for the same price!!! If I could just get around that whole proprietary DCS system. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

MT.H has them on there web site on sale for 499. 
Ron your not the first or the last.he's got his mony so he does not care been there also.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kevin*
*1) Not a Problem.*
*2) Sorry You Lose - Check out the Commander for ~$180 - One piece base unit vs Remote/TIU.*
*3) misc Cab chatter - "**Dang Sand Bins ARE already topped off**". Working Panagraph's are a hoot.*
*4) Buffer loco with a trailing flat car first - then anything else does not look toooo bad.*
*5) Lots of metal in the power truck - a real STUMP Puller.*
* Weak link is the Slider/Skate/pick-ups. 
They mount into a plastic plate and can loosen/shear-off.*


----------

